#ubuntu-artwork 2006-04-10
<andreasn> delire: the ubuntu-art-list I thinl
<andreasn> think
<andreasn> anything specific you had in mind?
<delire> andreasn: a few bits and pieces.. i can begin if you like.
<delire> most of my criticisms are on the level of icons and theme.
<delire> though there have been several improvements since dapper. i'm coming at it from a design/fine-arts perspective as that's my professional line of work.
<delire> i also teach on the Ubuntu platform from time to time, so have alot of contact with student opinion on Ubuntu and how it looks, though none of my students have seen Flight6 of course..
<andreasn> ooh
<andreasn> lots of noise on the list about looks on themes and stuff
<andreasn> a little too much noise from time to time ;)
<delire> hehe, well i'll contribute ;)
<andreasn> ok
<andreasn> time for bed
<andreasn> night!
<klepas> howdy
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-04-11
* Firebird8 is away: shower
* Firebird8 is back (gone 00:14:16)
<klepas> hello
<lapo> hi
<dborg> et merc available (ts2 only) but tell me early :>
<nxv__> hi
<nxv__> i have trouble to install ubuntu-artwork at the moment
<nxv__> i get the following error message and don't know how to solve it
<nxv__> No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/default'.
<nxv__> If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index.
<welsh_spud> i've noticed a few people with that problem on the forums
<nxv__> welsh_spud: on which forum have you seen this problem discussed?
<welsh_spud> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<welsh_spud> ill find a thread now
<welsh_spud> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156194&highlight=ubuntu-desktop
<nxv__> thx i will see if it describes my problem
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-04-12
<occ|quad> anybody here who can help me a bit with installation problems?
<occ|quad> it says: no theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/default'. yaddayadda error exit status 1
<occ|quad> and it suggests to use --ignore-theme-index but I don't know how
<kamstrup> occ|quad: what are you trying to install?
<kamstrup> a theme?
<occ|quad> I did a dist-upgrade to dapper drake
<occ|quad> and GDM failed because of artwork dependency
<occ|quad> and now I try to install the latest nvidia drivers and complains about the ubuntu-artwork too
<kamstrup> have you done a "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<kamstrup> and then maybe dist-upgrade again...
<occ|quad> I'll try
<occ|quad> I hate being (relatively) new to something :)
<occ|quad> it seems to be ok now
<occ|quad> thanks
<occ|quad> hey
<occ|quad> I came on here earlier about a problem
<occ|quad> the fix was actually very easy
<occ|quad> the package manager was complaining about a missing theme index file in /usr/share/icons/default
<occ|quad> so all I did was copy an index.theme from another directory into the ./default directory and reinstalled ubuntu-artwork
<occ|quad> dno why it was missing, but it's fixed now
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-04-13
<pschulz01_> Anyone listening?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-04-16
<lapo> hi
<lapo> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/bat/orango-tango/orango-tango-0.0.4.tar.bz2
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-04-09
<|NewUser|> i just download new gdm theme? i can i use install or use it?
<|NewUser|> *hoow
<|NewUser|> *how
<tsmithe> so where's a good inkscape tutorial?
<troy_s> tsmithe: What do you need to know?
<tsmithe> oh nothing :)
<tsmithe> it's cool now - sis was just asking :P
<troy_s> tsmithe: Start with the basic tutorials that come with it in their dir
<tsmithe> that's what i told her
<troy_s> tsmithe: There are only a handful of tools, but you can combine them to do quite dramatic bits.
<troy_s> Clip and Mask setting are probably themost powerful.
<tsmithe> yeah - some of the works that come out of it are fantastic
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-04-10
<troy_s> Seveas: how do you make the bot do a time conversion?
<daniele123> hello
<Seveas> troy_s, pytz :)
<kwwii> anyone know jmaks email address?
<ryanakca> kwwii: if you feel like looking way back in your emails, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com/msg03337.html
<ryanakca> that email should have it
<kwwii> ryanakca: thanks :-)
<bersace> ubotu: #1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-04-11
<ArneNJ> So, icons are generally made with mayb Inkscape and "hinting" for proper pixel scaling?
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-04-12
<kwwii> hi andreasn
<frandavid100> hiya!
<troy_s> hiya! frandavid100
<frandavid100> hey troy
<frandavid100> is there a tango-icon-theme maintainer around?
<troy_s> absolutely
<troy_s> we have several of the tango celebrities come in here often...
<troy_s> let's see if i can summon one for you...
<troy_s> andreasn
<frandavid100> oh andreasn is in charge of tango, that's right
<frandavid100> I wanted to point you to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tango-icon-theme/+bug/103630
<ubotu> Malone bug 103630 in tango-icon-theme "Include attached new GTK actions icons in Tango for Feisty (was: 20x20 new icons not in index.theme)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<frandavid100> cause it's only one week for feisty and it would be a real shame to release it without having it fixed by then... :(
<troy_s> frandavid100: andreasn, lapo, and others frequent here... you might want to idle and see if you can catch them.
<frandavid100> sure!
<troy_s> frandavid100: Ultimately, that would also need to be coordinated with kwwii -- as he is the only one who frequents here with write access to the Ubuntu bzr repos.
<troy_s> frandavid100: In fact, kwwii might have something already in the works.  It is hard to say.
<kwwii> hi
<kwwii> here I be
<kwwii> ;-)
<frandavid100> hi kwii
<kwwii> all this beeping from my chat client interupted my film :p
<frandavid100> have you seen what we were talking about?
<kwwii> yeah, just read back, let me check them out
<frandavid100> sure man
<kwwii> frandavid100: I think that this problem exists because it was decided to put the icons in tangerine until they go into gnome/gtk itself
<andreasn> hi frandavid100!
<frandavid100> hey andreasn
<frandavid100> how you doing?
<andreasn> frandavid100: I'm afraid I'm on the run, but I'll look at it when I get back home again
<kwwii> frandavid100: basically, you want us to put the icons we put in tangerine (those from the tango sprint) also in the tango theme, right?
<frandavid100> yup
<frandavid100> it's weird because tango has the 16x16 icons but not 20x20
<frandavid100> and tangerine has the 20x20 but not 16
<andreasn> see you later!
<frandavid100> bye man
<kwwii> frandavid100: I have spent the last couple of weeks banging my head against the icon themes included and I have to say that I have found no pattern reason yet
<kwwii> frandavid100: I'll find out exactly why things are as they are and what we can do about it
<frandavid100> could you elaborate? what's the problem exactly?
<kwwii> well, my guess would be that they do not want to include the same icons twice
<kwwii> and putting them in both tango and tangerine makes little sense
<frandavid100> so... couldn't you just include them in either and then have the other inherit them?
<kwwii> ideally, they will go in gnome eventually, I guess
<troy_s> frandavid100: As Free Software tends to be an evolutionary thing, the size differences are likely related to some historical development.  As kwwii says, no exact 'pattern' :)
<kwwii> frandavid100: I could easily include them in tangerine, would that be good enough for you?
<kwwii> I am not exactly sure why they were put in tangerine though
<kwwii> but as long as we keep them in one place (trying to start some kind of order) I have no problem with that, and at the moment they happen to be in tangerine
<frandavid100> Is there a chance to put them in tangerine (both sizes) then make tango inherit icons from tangerine?
<frandavid100> so they're not in the tango folder, but they still show if you use tango
<kwwii> frandavid100: yeah, I guess that might work
<kwwii> frandavid100: in fact, that sounds like the best way to do it atm
<kwwii> I have to ask for every change now, so once I get a response I'll do it
<frandavid100> gimme a minute then, I'd like to check something
* kwwii runs to the store before it closes...brb
<frandavid100> see you now kwwii
<frandavid100> Hi again!
<frandavid100> sorry, gaim crashed
<frandavid100> not sure if you're back from the show kwwii
<frandavid100> I'll be back in a while, see ya!
<kwwii> re
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-04-13
<frandavid100> hello!
<frandavid100> morning andreasn :)
<andreasn> hi there frandavid100
<andreasn> how are things?
<frandavid100> good, almost reaching the weekend
<andreasn> you asked something about stock-icons the other day, right?
<andreasn> I had to run and then got home in the middle of the night
<kwwii> frandavid100: it seems that the 20x20 icons are included in tangerine, but not in the index.theme file
<frandavid100> hey kwii
<kwwii> hi :-)
<frandavid100> I reinstalled tangerine
<frandavid100> and I noticed the 16px versions of those icons don't show
<frandavid100> can you check that?
<kwwii> yeah, the 16x16 versions are missing
<frandavid100> I that a bug or...?
<frandavid100> IS that a bug or...?
<mansours> hey
<frandavid100> I can give you the 16px versions for all of them if you want them
<frandavid100> there are some other gtk-icons missing, like the run icon when you press alt+F2
<kwwii> that would be great
<kwwii> I think that in the near future these icons will be put where they belong and not in tangerine anymore
<kwwii> so this is really just to get them in right now
<kwwii> btw, the tar file in the bug seems to be corrupted or such
<kwwii> where is lapo when you need him? ;-)
<andreasn> the gtk-stock icons are in gtk+ trunk now
<kwwii> that is really good (but won't change things for feisty I guess)
<andreasn> I'm not sure when the next gtk version comes out exactly, probably in october with the 2.20 release
<frandavid100> sorry, I was doing something else
<frandavid100> do you want me to pack the whole thing and send it to you, kwwii?
<kwwii> frandavid100: yes, please - not sure what is going on with the other tar file
<kwwii> and the 16x16 icons are an important addition I think
<lapo> hi there
<frandavid100> lapo, are you around?
<lapo> frandavid100: yes, I think
<frandavid100> I've just seen your message in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tangerine-icon-theme/+bug/102581
<ubotu> Malone bug 102581 in tangerine-icon-theme "20x20 new icons not in index.theme" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<frandavid100> with "sources", you mean the SVGs?
<lapo> frandavid100: yep, but before that are you sure those icons are used in 16x16
<frandavid100> totally
<lapo> where?
<lapo> frandavid100: I mean gtk ships those icons only in the sizes provided
<frandavid100> liferea uses apply in the sources menu
<frandavid100> rhythmbox uses cancel in the podcast dialog
<lapo> ugh
<frandavid100> it's used to cancel downloads
<frandavid100> those are two examples, but I think other apps use them too
<frandavid100> synaptic uses apply too, now that I think of it
<lapo> ok, it's a bit of an "icon abuse" but hey, better to stare at bad nice icons that ugly ones :-)
<frandavid100> sure thing
<lapo> frandavid100: sources! :-)
<frandavid100> they won't need to be added to tangerine though
<lapo> I think is the fastest path
<kwwii> at this stage, wouldn't it be easier to put the missing icons in tangerine directly, as the others are already there?
<lapo> I wouldn't want to "pollute" tango icon theme with anything else then application icons
<frandavid100> lapo
<frandavid100> this is what we did
<frandavid100> I have made a "common icons" theme for tango and tangerine to inherit from
<frandavid100> and mailed it to you
<frandavid100> it has the pngs and the sources too
<lapo> frandavid100: yeah I know icon theme tricks, but we need to package things :-)
<frandavid100> also, mailed kwwii a version of tangerine without the duplicate icons
<kwwii> yeah, I just got that mail, reading now
<lapo> frandavid100: the stock icon are going to live in gtk, the tangerine inclusion was just me bugging people to have them somewhere
<kwwii> the most important thing at this point would be to not ask for too big of a change without knowing that it will definitly work
<lapo> frandavid100: in the long run the stock stuff is going to be removed from tangerine
<frandavid100> yup
<lapo> so, we choosed to ship the icons in tangerine
<frandavid100> but it would be easier to just remove the common theme when they get into gtk
<frandavid100> that way tangerine doesn't need to be "polluted", it's all apart
<frandavid100> it's a cleaner solution, I think
<lapo> frandavid100: it would be one more package, and since the inclusion was somewhere around the freeze that was the quickest path
<frandavid100> hm...
<frandavid100> you've got a point there
<lapo> frandavid100: I don't really care about adding stuff to tangerine, since I'm in charge with it and I can fixup my mess later :-)
<frandavid100> so, how about it
<frandavid100> there are some gtk icons missing in tangerine, like the run icon
<lapo> frandavid100: that's a missing i-n-u link
<frandavid100> I can dump all the icons in common in tangerine
<frandavid100> i-n-u?
<lapo> frandavid100: g-i-t sports a run icon which not get correctly linked I think
<lapo> frandavid100: if some other icon is missing from tangerine and git it's my fault, but we can fix it I think
<lapo> tangerine-icon-theme, tango-icon-theme and gnome-icon-theme
<kwwii> I'm going to talk to the release manager now....
<kwwii> so we want to add these icons to tangerine for feisty?
<frandavid100> just one thing, what would happen to tango?
<kwwii> we can do it the right way for gutsy
<frandavid100> would it inherit them from tangerine, or just sport the old ones?
<kwwii> unless tango inherits tangerine it will still miss the icons
<lapo> kwwii: yeah, it's really minor stuff it should not brake stuff, but I'm on edgy now and I need to test it later
<lapo> yep
<kwwii> so should we add a inheritance to tangerine in the tango theme?
<lapo> kwwii: nope
<lapo> tango should stay like that
<kwwii> ok, cool
<frandavid100> shame :(
<lapo> we want the missing stuff there, most of the missing icons are stuff that should not be used
<lapo> tango icon theme is just an example implementation of the tango guidelines
<lapo> so we want to do things right with it
<lapo> gnome-icon-theme and tangerine-icon-theme are icon themes implementing the tango guidelines
<lapo> I know it can be hard to get, but it's the way it is :-)
<frandavid100> I'm checking which icons from gtk might be missing in tangerine
<frandavid100> stuff like sort-descending, gtk-close
<frandavid100> and adding them to tangerine
<frandavid100> can I send it to you when I'm done, lapo?
<lapo> sort descending and gtk-close are in gnome-icon-theme I believe, no?
<lapo> frandavid100: yeah, feel free to send, thanks
<kwwii> frandavid100: can you CC me on that, so that I can bug the right person to get the stuff included
<frandavid100> sure
<lapo> frandavid100: are there places where sort-descending doesn't show up correctly? I did that icon for g-i-t for sure
<frandavid100> I've dumped all the png into the folder, and I'm gonna include all the sources separately
<frandavid100> not sure about that lapo
<frandavid100> I don't think I've ever seen that icon used anywhere
<frandavid100> done :)
<lapo> later guys
<frandavid100> gotta go, see you later!
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-04-14
<troy_s> kwwii that's brilliant
<troy_s> erk where the feck is he?
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> http://img11.imagepile.net/img11/18425frontdvd.png
<troy_s> there's one that is a little more close to Phi
<troy_s> Erk
<troy_s> wrong window dammit
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-04-15
<lapo> hi there
<andreasn> hi
<andreasn> man, I was looking for you the other day, I think I was going to ask you something regarding icons
<andreasn> but now I forgot what it was
<lapo> eheh, you're too busy man :-)
<andreasn> and have a memory like a goldfish
<andreasn> apparently
<lapo> tomboy is your friend :-)
<andreasn> a thing I could ask you though is if you have any special plans for icons in gnome during the 2.20 development
<andreasn> I've made a small want-to-do list for myself, but if we could have a more steady roadmap, that would be cool
<lapo> andreasn: same ol plans, complete the whole thing and tangoify apps
<andreasn> same as always then :)
<lapo> andreasn: I have more or less all the emotes ready, anly waiting for the naming specs to settle down in that field
<lapo> andreasn: the spec is missint stuff like :-P
<lapo> missing even
<andreasn> I added a bunch of hbons emotes to g-i-t the other day
<andreasn> the ones he did for whatever gaim is called these days
<andreasn> but if yours are better, we can go for those instead
<lapo> andreasn: the hbons one are a bit boring compared to the tango ones, I did something sligtly different
<andreasn> the gossip dudes really want a base set of emotes in git, and I'm sure evolution would want some as well
<lapo> andreasn: http://xoomer.alice.it/bat/tmp/smileys.png
<lapo> andreasn: I was working on these ones when I got pissed off...well... you know the story
<andreasn> yeah
<andreasn> these looks great
<lapo> devil-sad should probably die and :-P should be added to the specs tho
<andreasn> yeah, that is used a lot
<andreasn> http://andreasn.se/diverse/temp/icons-roadmap-220.html
<lapo> is that guy still "in charge" for the naming specs?
<andreasn> just some rough ideas scribbled down
<andreasn> are you logged in on freenode?
<lapo> andreasn: we need icons (or better emblems) for stuff like bluetooth, usb, ieee1394 and the like
<lapo> andreasn: yes I am
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-04-07
<psyke83> kwwii, hi, do you have the gtkrc for Human-Clearlooks handy?
<kwwii> hey psyke83 thanks for responding so quickly :-)
<kwwii> I took the last version I found on the forum
<psyke83> np ;)
<psyke83> ah you mean the modified version?
<kwwii> maybe you already have something better which I missed
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> let me find the link
<psyke83> alright then, I'll get it updated
<psyke83> nah it's fine, I can find it
<kwwii> cool, thanks :-)
<psyke83> kwwii, sent, let me know if there's any problems
<psyke83> kwwii, ah, I forgot to enable animations, you may want to manually edit that yourself
<psyke83> kwwii, hey, I may have a little update for the themes, so if you planned to push anything tonight, hold off for a little, k?
<_MMA_> psyke83: I think he had to head away for a bit. Might not be back tonight.
<psyke83> _MMA_, grand, thanks
<_MMA_> np
<psyke83> do you still want help changing something in the theme, btw?
<_MMA_> psyke83: Well just tinkering with the light theme. But Hardy is done for now.
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-04-08
<wasikevin> a
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-04-09
<cody-somerville> _MMA_, How is Ubuntu Studio coming?
<_MMA_> Well. :) I just tested today's daily.
<kwwii> hi all
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/kuti_heron_tweak-new1.png
<kwwii> an improved wallpaper?
<kwwii> _MMA_: check that out and let me know what you think
<_MMA_> kwwii: OMG! Who shot the chicken? It's so bloody.
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> long live the ubuntu chicken
<_MMA_> :P
<_MMA_> kwwii: It's fine with me in any case.
<savvas> kwwii: that chicken should be de-centralised :P
<savvas> i mean, it should be at the right corner, just as the original one :)
<kwwii> savvas: we had a problem with the chicken being cut off on the right side
<kwwii> as it is not 4:3 on some peoples monitor the zoom effect cuts off the right side
<DanaG> Chicken?
<DanaG> Hmm, I hadn't heard it called that before.
<DanaG> One thing I would like to see: the other (red-crested) design from "remix-more-polish" on the wiki.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and you will be tweaking the GDM theme a bit more, right?
<kwwii> the thing is that we are also printing t-shirts with this stuff so it has to be done in an hour or so
<kwwii> and final freeze is tomorrow
<DanaG> Wow.
<DanaG> It just seems odd to me to have two of the three coil-thingies be the same orange color.
<_MMA_> kwwii: I think the whole thing should be brown.
<_MMA_> No Blue.
<_MMA_> No green.
<andreasn> _MMA_: gold
<_MMA_> :P
<DanaG> I like orange.
<_MMA_> I like apples.
<_MMA_> The heart of the matter. ^^^
<andreasn> the color of dreams
<andreasn> and a scent of children tears
<DanaG> Huh?
<_MMA_> hahahahahaha
<DanaG> To me, the red where it is still looks a bit bad.
<savvas> kwwii: hm.. actually i had that problem as well, can't we manipulate svg to get a proper output for wide screens and normal ones?
<DanaG> And what's with the floaty dots?
<DanaG> I've actually come to like the (brown) background just fine, though.
<_MMA_> Floaty dots are the new aqua pill. ;)
<kwwii> I think that i should just leave it as is :p
<kwwii> less work for me
<DanaG> Just changing colors?  There was a source for the other heron.
<kwwii> i do like the red crested chicken though
<DanaG> That's the one.
<_MMA_> mmm....
<DanaG> Heron, chicken, whatever.  It's an abstract bird -- it looks pretty snazzy no matter what you call it.  But that IS the first time I'd heard it called a chicken.
 * _MMA_ wants some buffalo wings.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is the current wallpaper a png or an svg?  If it's svg, I can just tweak the background color myself.
<DanaG> Heh, I didn't initially know that "buffalo" == "spicy" -- so one day I had a "Buffalo Chicken" pizza slice, and was surprised when it was quite spicy.  It was good, though.
<cody-somerville> The exact same bird thing is at a local restaurant here
 * DanaG wants red-crested birf.
<kwwii> I am really bad at drawing birf's
 * andreasn read "barfing birds" there for a moment
<DanaG> Yo, there's a source for that one already.
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=source.tar.bz2
<kwwii> which one is that?
<DanaG> source for remix-more-polish.png
<DanaG> You can grab the heron from there.  The source is svg, I believe.
<_MMA_> At this point, there's no need to touch it. Unless there's an extension like Dapper. Too close to final.
<DanaG> It does look odd having two of the three spiral thingies be orange.
<kwwii> I do not think that such a drastic change one day before the final freeze is a good idea
 * _MMA_ thinks we should just all switch to Macs and be done with it.
<cody-somerville> But Macs are easy to hack :(
<_MMA_> hehe
<_MMA_> Only with Flash installed right?
<troy_s> <kwwii> savvas: we had a problem with the chicken being cut off on the right side
<troy_s> <kwwii> as it is not 4:3 on some peoples monitor the zoom effect cuts off the right side
<troy_s> Then compose two perhaps?
<troy_s> Center punching option shouldn't even be on the table -- that's more mooky than mooky.
<troy_s> kwwii: How was it getting chopped?
<_MMA_> troy_s: It might end up being a space on the disk issue as well.
<troy_s> _MMA_:  I don't know what to say.  Centre punching is worse than worse.
<kwwii> troy_s: it is a mix of scaling and cropping to keep the aspect ratio
<troy_s> _MMA_: With the more nerfed tones the composition is already put on the hairy edge.
<_MMA_> I know you don't like it but it servers 2 purposes. 1) Saves space. 2) Maintains aspect across desktops. Though, like you said, isnt the optimal thing.
<kwwii> not in the svg but in the zoom desktop background thing
<troy_s> kwwii: Zoom is not allowing the chicken to stay on the screen?
<_MMA_> *serves
<kwwii> hrm, maybe the chicken is just shy
<troy_s> _MMA_: Sure.  Aware.
<kwwii> the is one smart chicken
<troy_s> _MMA_: Centre punching is just not an option and shouldn't be.
<kwwii> s/the/that
<troy_s> kwwii: I can only imagine that hte bird would get chopped in what -- less than .05% of installs?
<troy_s> kwwii: Is there a bug report?
<kwwii> troy_s: actually, as the pic is not in 4:3 ration I guess a lot of them get cut off
<_MMA_> troy_s: So you saying most have 4:3 screens? .95?
<troy_s> kwwii: Whoever's decision that is should be shot.  Centre punching is a dead giveaway to complete mooka palooka.
<_MMA_> hahahah
<_MMA_> So is using brown.
<_MMA_> Wait.
<_MMA_> Orange.
<_MMA_> No Blue.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Zoom shouldn't be shifting it that much.  And even if it were, perhaps there is an option by making the bird larger and letting it clip a little.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Composition has been around a while.  I'd suggest that it isn't exactly abstract suggestion.
<troy_s> ;)
 * _MMA_ downloads the bloddy chicken.
<troy_s> _MMA_: There are tomes written on the matter.  So uh... :P
<_MMA_> Actually, the new image is fine. It's almost center on 4:3. kwwii: It's fine. I'd ship it.
<troy_s> _MMA_: *sigh*
<_MMA_> There's no way its getting clipped.
<_MMA_> Which was the issue.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Why is that an issue?
<troy_s> _MMA_: I'll go on record saying that centre punching is at least as bad if not worse than clipping.  It is absolutely mookie as hell.
<_MMA_> Don't know. Just what someone said. "savvas: we had a problem with the chicken being cut off on the right side"
<_MMA_> It's not being cut off.
<troy_s> _MMA_:  This is getting to be worse than bad TV.
<kwwii> let's get out the boxing gloves
 * _MMA_ goes to watch "The midget bachelor".
<troy_s> kwwii: Naw.  It's just so extremely unfortunate that Ubuntu can't even get decent composition with its delivery.
<kwwii> well, we are slowly getting there
<_MMA_> kwwii: Hand the kid the source .svg (the one from the PNG above) and let him tinker with the composition.
<troy_s> _MMA_: There is no solution
<troy_s> _MMA_: As I said before
<_MMA_> kwwii: But you can only ship 1 image.
<_MMA_> bah
<_MMA_> Meat for Troy. ^^
<_MMA_> damn!
 * _MMA_ cant type.
<troy_s> _MMA_: It is _impossible_ to compose for two different aspect ratios.  That said, Let the fscking bird get clipped slightly.
<_MMA_> troy_s: Soooo.... grab Kens current SVG and do what you will.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Either that or some up with some sort of float scenario... Unless there is a clever way lurking in the corner.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Maybe you didn't read that.
<_MMA_> Compose for widescreen and see how the 4:3 get's chopped.
<troy_s> _MMA_: How the heck do you get anything close to Phi on two photos that have different aspects without a float?
<kwwii> I think I should find the nastiest ugly curve thing and replace the heron with it
<_MMA_> troy_s: *If* we could to backgrounds like we do GDM it would be great.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Yeah... thought.
<troy_s> kwwii: Go with it.
<troy_s> kwwii: Put that sad and unfortunate thing known as OpenSUSE background in there.
<troy_s> kwwii: And colortone it brown.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Honestly... I can't think of a way to have it on a 'non-clip'.
<_MMA_> troy_s: But you're still avoiding grabbing the SVG and composing for widescreen regardless of how 4:3 will get cropped. :P
 * _MMA_ wonders if an xml would even work.
 * _MMA_ tests.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Guy I have dicked with that chicken a _little_.
<_MMA_> Sure.
<_MMA_> We're here now talking. :P
<troy_s> _MMA_: I just can't think of a way.  It isn't about dicking.
<troy_s> _MMA_: And I am also simultaneously getting ready to go to my dental appointment you ass.
<troy_s> lol
<_MMA_> Ten why give shit if even you cant think of a way around? :)
<_MMA_> hahahahhaha
 * _MMA_ steals the Doc's pain meds.
<_MMA_> s/Ten/Then
<troy_s> _MMA_: I said just leave it then... let it clip.  This isn't some sort of security camera.
<_MMA_> Looks like the only XML file it likes is one that defines all the wallpaper fading.
<_MMA_> troy_s: Yeah. After givin' some shit about it. :P
<troy_s> _MMA_: The issue is not whether or not we have a solution as the _END USER_ will care not, and after watching close to proper composition even on Saturday morning cartoons and commercials selling rubber frutiy-o's, will _perceive_ mookie
<_MMA_> It's just not a great solution all around.
<_MMA_> Notmuch anyone can do if only 1 image can be shipped.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Agreed.  The question would be what is the less - more - worse - perception.
<_MMA_> But even then, the 4:3 will be set and look like ass for 16:9/10 screens.
<troy_s> _MMA_: And in this instance, I would vote that centre punching - with the desaturated background pulling the visual flow even more toward the bird, is _possibly_ worse.
<troy_s> _MMA_: On both actually... which is the point.
<troy_s> _MMA_: And even a quick perusal of say, BestBuy in the LCD section shows ... well not a lot of 4:5 screens.
<troy_s> _MMA_: But alas.  This is probably all in vein as oddsmakers in Vegas have the bets placed already.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Anyways, moving onto more productive things -- did you get your chore done?
<_MMA_> The best solution would to be able to make XML wallpapers.
<_MMA_> troy_s: Yes. Sent off.
<_MMA_> We'll see what comes of it.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Oh and if DanaG or whoever was asking about the dots comes back
<troy_s> _MMA_: Those were in the original opacified version as heads -- they shouldn't be floating nor a different colour.  I asked Ashton about them.
<troy_s> _MMA_: It was pretty clever.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Dentist!  (Kudos on you for getting your chores done.)
<_MMA_> troy_s: Sounds like a good GNOME bug for you to file upstream. "Allow .xml wallpapers."
<kwwii> hrm, so what is better, installing 4:3 or whatever the other ratio currently is
<kwwii> it definitely cuts off the right side on my desktop
<_MMA_> Go with what you have.
<_MMA_> Zoom and the widescreen image. To me, (who cares what Troy thinks anyway. ;)) it's the best solution we have ATM.
<cody-somerville> _MMA_, Do you want to skype later? (like after I get off work)
<_MMA_> sure. I should be around.
<DnaX> qualcuno conosce e sa dove trovare Cimi? (quello che ha fatto Murrine)
<_MMA_> DnaX: Channel is English. Cimi hasn't been here in a bit.
<_MMA_> DnaX: Try @#murrine #archlinux.it #fsug-pd #oxygen or #archlinux
<DnaX> thanks ;) sorry for italian
<_MMA_> np
<kwwii> so, there is a new wallpaper pacakge coming soon
<kwwii> just to piss _MMA_ off
<_MMA_> Thank god I don't get that ugly chicken in Studio. ;)
<kwwii> _MMA_: no, I have a new policy for derivatives
<kwwii> all derivatives *must* use a chicken based theme
<kwwii> we are going to choke this chicken
<_MMA_> Pfftt...
 * _MMA_ makes it all greyscale and sets view to "center".
<kwwii> and when the chicken is cooked we can move on
<_MMA_> Im gonna make a black one and call it "Burnt chicken". :P
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-04-10
<cody-somerville> _MMA_, I can't join #ubuntustudio-devel
<_MMA_> hmm...
<cody-somerville> indeed
<_MMA_> Try now
<troy_s> kwwii: +1 on attempting to breathe some colour back into the thing.
<Yaco> hi
<Yaco> where can i find a list of free fonttypes? or where should i ask?
<DanaG>   * Updating the wallpaper and the simple background with a red crested
<DanaG>     version and more colorful background and adding Ashton to the authors file
<DanaG> YAY!
 * DanaG goes off cheering, but redirects it (the cheering) to /dev/null
<DanaG> another random thing: I ♡ unicode.
<DanaG> Because you can do exactly that with it.  SCIM extra tables: "latex"
<troy_s> DanaG: You can browse the checkout code at bzr
<troy_s> DanaG: And see the changes.
<DanaG> It's in an update package I'm installing through update-manager, actually.
<DanaG> ///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined
<DanaG>                   <para><guimenuitem>Προτιμήσεις&Βοήθεια;</gui
<DanaG> heh, that just amused me.
<DanaG> I am sooooo going to get a case skin for my next laptop, with this heron on it.
<mrdoob> hello
<mrdoob> I just had one quick question
<mrdoob> is that bird wallpapaer going to stay for the 8.04 release
<mrdoob> or is it just for the beta?
<_MMA_> Its final.
<mrdoob> right...
<mrdoob> ok
<mrdoob> what happened to this one?
<mrdoob> http://www.telepk.com/img/computer-wallpaper/200px-Ubuntu606.png
<mrdoob> imho that was very attractive
<mrdoob> the problem I have with the bird is the swirls, is as if somebody discovered the swirld distortion boom, done. Not very "human" after all ;)
<_MMA_> IYHO
<mrdoob> indeed
<_MMA_> Its done. Can't please everyone.
<mrdoob> ok ok, sorry if I have said something I shouldn't
<_MMA_> No. Just this close to final there's nothing to be done. :P
<mrdoob> I can imagine yeah
<_MMA_> Also, just realize the amount of people that come and and do what you did. Can be taxing. ;)
<mrdoob> complain about the bird?
<mrdoob> hehe
<_MMA_> "What happened to X? I liked X better."
<mrdoob> no, seriously, I really apreciate all the work everyone behind ubuntu is doing
<mrdoob> is amazing
<mrdoob> all the icon work, all the skins, all the developers
<andreasn> desktop backgrounds are really easy to change in GNOME, the bird is fine
<mrdoob> but that just seemed so weird that I was very curious
<mrdoob> so, when would be a good time to submit wallpapers for the next release?
<_MMA_> mrdoob: Most ideas go on the wiki.
<mrdoob> ok
<Toma-> ...what bird?
 * Toma- shuffles off to the wiki
<_MMA_> It's a chicken.
<mrdoob> another suggestion, took me a bit to find out where #ubuntu-artwork and/or #ubuntu-meetings was
<mrdoob> I mean, the irc server
<mrdoob> on the wiki doesn't always specify where it is
<troy_s> _MMA_: Hey have a look at the Thunderbird icon in Hardy against dark -- it doesn't look the proper alpha transparencied version.
<_MMA_> I haven't seen it. Ill install in now.
<troy_s> _MMA_: I have some grey/white pixels around the wings which suggests that the icon is using 1 bit transparency.
<_MMA_> Maybe the .xpm or something.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Probably not obvious against white, but against AWN or studio's bg it wil be an issue.
 * _MMA_ boots up Hardy.
<_MMA_> troy_s: Ok. Where do you see the issues. In the gnome-menu, it looks fine here.
<bersace> hi
<bersace> kwwii: i updated humanlist
<bersace> bzr merge seems to kill my work :(
<bersace> kwwii: finally, i took the liberty to keep the old background and touche the transparency of the bouding box
<bersace> this mean that i do not just update bg and bounding box
<bersace> and that sabdfl wont like it
<bersace> but i guess sabdfl don't care at all of HumanList
<bersace> everybody know that sabdfl uses kdm
<bersace> :P
<bersace> that's all for today
<bersace> i actually do not trust bzr and thus i'm pretty lazy on updating HumanList, sorry.
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-04-11
<bdmurray> kwwii: Do you know anything about bug 209072?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209072 in gnome-app-install "A large icon in "add/remove applivations"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209072
<kwwii> bdmurray: never heard of it before but it is reproducable on my system
<kwwii> bdmurray: no idea what made that happen
<kwwii> bdmurray: 2:15am here, I'll look into it tomorrow
<bdmurray> kwwii: thanks, I wasn't sure if it was art related or application related
<bdmurray> kwwii: Did you get a chance to look at that bug?
<thorwil> nand: http://www.libervis.com/blogs/23/AndrewB/please_help_out
<thorwil> "1 Votes" just doesn't read well ;)
<thorwil> nand: i guess you already know there's a blenderstorm.org now?
<nand> thorwil: oh yeah, right! :)
<nand> yeah, I contacted the guy
<nand> he says he is willing to give an hand later. That's good!
<thorwil> cool
<nand> and btw I see quite a few of the imgs links around, even the smaller ones
<nand> and i have one for you:
<nand> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2010/
<nand>  ;)
<thorwil> lol
<nand> hehe
<thorwil> nand: guess what, i actually thought about, right on the first sketches. and made a decision for the iconic shape, the thing you see in comics since many years :)
<nand> the iconic shape?
<thorwil> the round bulb
<nand> ah yeah ok :)
<kwwii> bdmurray: nope, let me check it now
<bdmurray> kwwii: great, thanks!
<kwwii> bdmurray: if anything, it is a bug in gnome-icon-theme
<kwwii> but I doubt that is the case
<DanaG> I see "kwwii" and think of the fruit "kiwi"
<_MMA_> hehe. We gotta mess with andreasn: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2405289552_fdef210458.jpg?v=0
<kwwii> well, I am sweet too
<kwwii> bdmurray: which bug was that again? #?
<kwwii> erm, forget taht
<kwwii> that
<bdmurray> kwwii: How do you determine if it is a bug in the theme or not?
<_MMA_> What's the #?
<bdmurray> bug 209072
<kwwii> bdmurray: well, I look for that image
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209072 in gnome-app-install "network tools icon is huge in "add/remove applications"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209072
<kwwii> bdmurray: any idea of the name of the file it is using?
<kwwii> I am not sure which theme it is in
<kwwii> but I guess it is the default gnome theme
<bdmurray> yeah, hold on
<kwwii> I have to reproduce the bug to look at the icon and than start hunting for it
<_MMA_> Im betting it's the theme. The icon size on in the index.theme itself.
<bdmurray> I think it is preferences-system-network
<kwwii> bdmurray: erm, that is the one before it
<kwwii> the one in the list just before it
<kwwii> bdmurray: but not the "problem" icon :-)
<bdmurray> hmm, I see that now
<bdmurray> kwwii: so it's the gnome-nettool.png in gnome-nettool that is the problem?
<kwwii> bdmurray: the problem is that I cannot find that icon anywhere :-)
<bdmurray> really I found it in gnome-nettool and it is 256x256
<kwwii> in which theme?
<bdmurray> in the application source package itself
<kwwii> where did you find it?
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> I am looking through the various icon themes to find where it comes from
<kwwii> it is apparently an svg so whoever made it should produce it as a reasonable size
<kwwii> or the svg at least
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-04-12
<_MMA_> Holy hell. Inkscape can pull a diagonal guideline. :P
<kwwii> _MMA_: huh, how?
<savvas> with the mouse buttons :P
<_MMA_> kwwii: Grab a guide from near the 0 mark.
<kwwii> _MMA_: hrm, only at a 45° angle it seems
<_MMA_> Yeah, but that still awesome. :P
<kwwii> not bad at all really
<kwwii> for icons it is a good idea
<kwwii> time to reboot
<kwwii> so...
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/Screenshot-2.png
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu would use fbsplash, for fancy console backgrounds.
<DanaG> Ooh, that login theme looks nice.
<DanaG> In fact, fbsplash is approximately the only one thing I do miss from the days when I used SuSE.
<DanaG> Oh, they used the older 'bootsplash' -- not the newer 'fbsplash'
<kwwii> hehe, I am co-author of the bootsplash :p
<kwwii> the first hardware splash
<kwwii> good to see how things progress
<kwwii> user space splash screens are a great idea but still somewhat troublesome it seems
<kwwii> bootsplash, in and of itself is dead though
<kwwii> anyway, I am out for the night
<_MMA_> Night.
 * _MMA_ -> Bowling.
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-04-13
<DanaG> Heh, that reminds me... the bowling alley at Cal Poly is actually not flat.
<BHSPitLappy> I'm upgrading!  :D
<DanaG> Upgrading?  From what?  To what?
<DanaG> Anybody still awake or around?
<troy_s> DanaG: Go.
<DanaG> Go?
<troy_s> DanaG: Uh shorthand for 'Go for me'
<troy_s> DanaG: Which was more or less an answer to your 'Anyone still awake.' question.
<DanaG> Heh, if anybody ever says Ubuntu's orange is ugly.... show them this thing:
<DanaG> http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=6448&libid=1
<savvas> kwwii: i'm having problems with the login theme on 1152x864 amd64 - the username/password is not in the center and i think it's cut, i can't see the "options" and the shutdown/restart links on the lower corner of the screen.. or are those removed?
<kwwii> savvas: that should not happen, sounds like a bug
<kwwii> sounds like it cannot figure out the resolution
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> should i file it?
<kwwii> yes, but check to see if it is already filed as a bug
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-04-06
<andreasn> kwwii, where in kde svn is the oxygen icons located exactly?
<kwwii> andreasn: they moved them recently...let me check
<kwwii> lol, I can't find them
<andreasn> do you know someone who might know?
<kwwii> someone in kubuntu-devel will know
<kwwii> andreasn: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/
<andreasn> ah, thanks
 * kwwii is half-blind
<thorwil> hi!
<thorwil> kwwii: seen the wiki organizing proposal from John Baer?
<thorwil> he also keeps editing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/WikiDesign
<thorwil> and it seems monitoring the wiki with that wildcard doesn't lead to notifications on page creation, but any edit is covered
<kwwii> wow, just reading his emails now
<kwwii> hrm, I don't agree with everything he's saying, but at least he is working on this stuff
<elky> oh, i remember that name from when i was first getting involved with ubuntu...
<elky> plenty of noise, very little signal iirc
<kwwii> boah, I hate threads like this
<kwwii> people should really try to keep their emails as short as possible
<thorwil> sure. but no shorter :)
<kwwii> :)
<thorwil> Andrew was so nice to add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Archives/7.10
<kwwii> thorwil: replied to your email
<kwwii> Andrew?
<_MMA_> Anyone *not* seeing the attached .PNGs come up? (clear your cache) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Submissions
<_MMA_> Just kinda, happened here. On multiple machines. I see the attachment text but no actual images.
 * kwwii thinks you turned them off
 * kwwii thinks you are using lynx and don't know it
<_MMA_> hehe
<thorwil> _MMA_: that happened to me on countdown banner submission page. randomly. sometimes a few images, sometimes all. could in some cases be solved by reloading
<_MMA_> I did all of that. Locally anyway.
<_MMA_> I think we might have too many images on the page. Triggering too many requests.
<_MMA_> If I try to look at the "Attachments" it gives me:
<_MMA_> Warning: You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time. Please make a short break reading the stuff you already got. When you restart doing requests AFTER that, slow down or you might get locked out for a longer time!
<thorwil> yeah, know that one
<thorwil> _MMA_: tell newz about it
<_MMA_> I'll PM him in a bit. SHould be up soon.
<kwwii> I'm talking to him anyway in another channel
<_MMA_> k
<newz2000> hi
<thorwil> welcome newz2000 :)
<kwwii> ta-da!
<kwwii> I wonder who writes all this spam and if those who do feel a certain amount of competition as to comical aspects of the content
<thorwil> what one is supposed to do, sitting on a large amount of amazing pills and lots of money that you need to transfer? ;)
<_MMA_> :)
<kwwii> ;)
<thorwil> _MMA_: who was it again, asking for windows explorer style thumbnails on folders? http://zwabel.wordpress.com/2009/04/06/kde-for-painters/
<_MMA_> thorwil: "starsunflower"
<thorwil> hmm, absent
<_MMA_> Now we can only hope some folks in GNOME follow suit.
<thorwil> bwhahagrmpf
<thorwil> allthough, maybe this will lead to the possibility of doing such things with little effort: http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2009/04/the-merge/
<_MMA_> thorwil: I thought that was just a menu project?
<_MMA_> Oh I see.
<knome> _MMA_, answer for yer question: i *have* shown the art of xubuntu, but there hasn't been much going on since the last time i showed them.
<_MMA_> knome: You really want to get more participation for Xubuntu, you *gotta* be active. Nobody is going to do it for you. Why have you not been more active here or on the list? Does Xbuntu not need the help?
<_MMA_> Neat: http://ppa-search.appspot.com
<knome> _MMA_, at the moment we don't need help, no.
<_MMA_> kwwii: When you gonna fix this damn wallpaper? :)
<kwwii> _MMA_: huh?
<_MMA_> knome: Ok. Than best advise I can give for the fuuter of Xubuntu art if if you're going to lead, communication is very important if you want others involved. Not that it's the magic bullet but is needed to keep momentum going. Even after goals have been defined.
<_MMA_> *goals/direction
<knome> sure.
<thorwil> just added Notes from the Karmic Koala Introduction to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic
<thorwil> damn. http://www.nzetc.org/etexts/BeaLife/BeaLifeP022a.jpg
<thorwil> good night! :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-04-07
<thorwil> kwwii: hi! how to deal with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/logo ?
<thorwil> i had this same idea months ago, but never got to implement it. and this version is just horrible and doesn't belong there
<kwwii> thorwil: I'm heading out to the airport, talk to you later or tomorrow
<thorwil> kwwii: ok, good journey. what's the destination, if i may ask?
<kwwii> thorwil: london, my fortnightly trip
<kwwii> thorwil: now I have a second, let me take a look before i forget
<thorwil> kwwii: i'm already contacting that user
<thorwil> kwwii: with a little feedback and asking to use a better name for that page, at least
<kwwii> thorwil: hrm, freaky, we don't really want to make a logo for each release
<thorwil> kwwii: so nm ;)
<kwwii> thorwil: yeah, it seems like a good idea from someone who is very new
 * thorwil subscribes to ayatana list
<savvas> ayatana?
<savvas> man I just wish we had some english words in the projects :p
<thorwil> savvas: a place to discuss notify-osd and the indicator applet
<thorwil> and likely more to come
<savvas> ah ok
<savvas> the notification popup is great, but it would be better if I could click on it to make it disappear :p
 * thorwil stops pushing beziers and pushes self to sofa instead
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-04-08
<kwwii> morning all
<knome> hi kwwii
<kwwii> hi knome
<thorwil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Numerals
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-04-09
<bretcolin> anyone here
<knome> barely
<Bacta> Hai! Bacta's the name, trollin's the game!
<kwwii> hey kids
<thorwil> heh
<thorwil> hi kwwii
<kwwii> hi thorwil
<kwwii> thorwil: one question, are you running jaunty with the latest updates?
<thorwil> kwwii: no, stuck on hardy
<kwwii> thorwil: ok, thanks anyway
<kwwii> I have two test machines and sometimes it gets hard to tell what is really default :p
<thorwil> make a new account?
<kwwii> thorwil: nah, I end up building all kinds of packages myself so I never know how things interact
<kwwii> I tried to have one computer to work on and one to test on
<kwwii> but sometimes I need both to work on
<kwwii> but thanks anyway
<thorwil> guess the only thing left is virtualisation, then
<kwwii> yeah, but that is soo much work to keep up
<kwwii> hey all....in case someone is looking for something to do: http://wordpress.org/development/2009/04/contributing-to-wordpress-part-ii-graphic-design/
<Schalken> Hi.
<Schalken> Might anybody know what this WM theme is? http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/node/75 I've been looking everywhere for it.
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-04-10
<SiDi> Hello
<thorwil> hello SiDi
<SiDi> hiya
<thorwil> kwwii: hi! would you like to see any changes before i link this from Artwork and announce it on the list?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Tasks
<thorwil> bbiab
<kwwii> thorwil: give me a bit to take a look at it, kinda busy atm
<thorwil> ok
<SiDi> Hello
<kwwii> thorwil: I would not specify that people should work on just on themes for the next release
<kwwii> they can work on themes which they would like to see installable at any time
<thorwil> kwwii: ok, done
<kwwii> thorwil: looks good
<kwwii> anyone have comments or ideas for improvement on this: http://sinecera.de/time_zones.png ?
<BHSPitMonkey> I didn't know that much of Europe was on the same time zone
<_MMA_> kwwii: You fix the transparent edge issue on the default wallpaper yet?
<thorwil> kwwii: looks pretty good. you could try just black outlies instead of the box for the time
<SiDi> BHSPitMonkey: i must say its already quite awesome
<BHSPitMonkey> SiDi, Europe?  I suppose it's a little awesome
<SiDi> (improvement idea : draw a pirate skull on britanny)
<SiDi> i meant the map
<BHSPitMonkey> Who's brittany?
<SiDi> its really sexy compared to the intrepid one
<BHSPitMonkey> Why are you telling me this? :)
<SiDi> britanny is a country annexed by france 5 centuries ago. that little thing in the north west of france ;P
<thorwil> britney is so fat she appears on the world map now?
<SiDi> (and there were a lot of pirates, there :P)
<_MMA_> Oh jeez. Really? Same old guys are the ones with anything serious to say?
<_MMA_> kwwii: Did you get any direction from the people who think it needs improved?
<kwwii> _MMA_: yes, I fixed the wallpaper issue a long time ago
<kwwii> sorry, no pirate skulls or such allowed :p
<_MMA_> kwwii: Odd because I still see it on my machines. Have have the changes been pushed to the archive?
<kwwii> hopefully, I can still get this change into jaunty
<kwwii> _MMA_: ouch, no it seems it didn't make it yet
<_MMA_> Ok. I thought I was missing something. My 2 Jaunty boxes looked the same. (missing any fix)
<_MMA_> kwwii: Did you get any direction from the people who think it needs improved?
<_MMA_> sorry.
<_MMA_> "It" being the map.
<kwwii> _MMA_: nope
<kwwii> I almost think it is out of spite :p
<_MMA_> kwwii: pfftt... Leave it as-is 'till they tell you. You lost too many brain cells to be a mind reader. ;)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> well, the current "blame anything that goes wrong on ken situation makes me work on a freaking holiday, so I guess I will push for a response
<thorwil> good night!
<SiDi> night
<SiDi> err, i'm late
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-04-11
<vikashkoushik> anybody there?
<vikashkoushik> I have a doubt
<vikashkoushik> Pls help
<vikashkoushik> I've uploaded a picture on the website
<vikashkoushik> named it as Ubuntu logo.
<vikashkoushik> How do i see it on the webite?
<vikashkoushik> website. sorry
<BHSPitLappy> uhh, what
<vikashkoushik> pls reply
<vikashkoushik> again
<vikashkoushik>  i by mistake closed the window without reading your reply
<BHSPitLappy> I said "uhh, what"
<SiDi> hi
<dashua> Hey SiDi
<SiDi> heya dashua
<SiDi> gz on rust, really nice
<dashua> Oh thx
<dashua> It's really growing on me
<SiDi> i'd use it if there was a dark brown xfwm :P which i was meant to do last week but i went lazy :D
<dashua> I'd help out on that, but I'm not real familiar with Xfce
<dashua> Maybe you can hack on it
<SiDi> i'll do it, its really easy to make xfwm's. it's just that i'm a bit busy right now :)
<dashua> Ah cool
<SiDi> im away from home for a week, and i'll need photoshop (gimp drives me crazy), so it'll wait a little more
<SiDi> just shout at me if you don't receive any email about it sunday ;)
<SiDi> (next sunday*=
<dashua> Np
<dashua> I'm still testing, but haven't really any compatibility issues with problem apps
<dashua> Seems solid so far, but we'll see
<SiDi> well, i just need to take an hour to do it but i always postpone, that's why you shouldnt hesitate shouting at me :)
<SiDi> well, the metacity renders badly with compiz under xfce, but thats almost always the case :D
<SiDi> it's meant for the murrinesvn, right ?
<dashua> Yeah
<dashua> That's the only engine it uses
<dashua> Did you get the version from trunk, I had a metacity issue fixed?
<SiDi> Dunno, i don't use metacity at all
<SiDi> i downloaded it on gnome-look
<SiDi> i was searching for new themes, i thought this one was quite nice
<SiDi> then i noticed it was from you :)
<dashua> I want to try Xfce, looks pretty sexxy
<SiDi> it is :D
<SiDi> even firefox looks great with rust :)
<dashua> Any issues running it as another session along GNOME?
<dashua> xubuntu-desktop is all I would need, eh?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> i got gnome and xfce here
<SiDi> it's running ok
<SiDi> just a little more HDD space used ;)
<SiDi> and i use gedit/gnome-terminal a lot
<dashua> Cool, I will give it a go :)
<dashua> I used it on Arch a few years ago on my older box
<dashua> It was quite snappy.
<SiDi> its fast to use, and i love xfwm's shortcuts, and the feature that rolls the windows up when you scroll their titlebar
<SiDi> dashua, i remember why i wasnt using rust lately !
<SiDi> the clock in xfce panel isnt readable
<SiDi> its black on dark brown text
<SiDi> i dont know how to change it tho :)
<SiDi> needa go, see you later
<dashua> C ya
<_MMA_> Man. *This* is what people are going to see when the look for linux artist communities? http://linuxgraphicsusers.com
<knome> lol
 * _MMA_ just shakes head.
<savvas> the dot in the logo makes it more powerful
<savvas> :p
<_MMA_> ;)
<BHSPitLappy> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-04-12
<SiDi> Good night everyone
<vikashkoushik> Hi Guys
<vikashkoushik> I have a doubt
<vikashkoushik> I uploaded a file named as Ubuntu Logo
<vikashkoushik> How do I see it on the website & Will that be considered as a Contribution?
<thorwil> good morning kwwii_! what do you think, was Cory bored? :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-04-12
<Rushikh> Hello everyone
<Rushikh> How is everyone doing?
<coz_> troy_s,  you asked a while back if I posted any of my work somewhere.... well the answer is still no but i have seen some of my images popping up some places... dont know how they got there  .... cant find one now thogh
<troy_s> coz_: You need to get some up at some point you donkey.
<troy_s> coz_: It really isn't hard.
<coz_> troy_s,  lol... wel  I will try my best
<troy_s> coz_: You tried your best last time I talked to you. I'll be 97 before it happens.
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-04-13
<thorwil> kwwii: http://thegraphicstation.deviantart.com/art/New-Ubuntu-Logo-158904174
<thorwil> "This is the new Ubuntu logo designed by Dalton Maag Ltd, which will replace the classic Ubuntu logo in late April of 2010. The recreated word mark is based on the Xenu typeface with tweaks to the glyphs."
<directhex> hm, Xenu's a $34.95 commercial font from Typodermic
<thorwil> good morning iainfarrell. http://thegraphicstation.deviantart.com/art/New-Ubuntu-Logo-158904174
<iainfarrell> thorwil: morning :)
<iainfarrell> who's this chap then?
<iainfarrell> or chapette?
<directhex> Stephen F. Winsor
<directhex> Male/Canada
<thorwil> iainfarrell: no idea. i got the link in a comment on a blog. was in moderation queue, deleted it to not put that link out there
<iainfarrell> I should comment back and explain it wasn't designed by Dalton Maag though
<iainfarrell> not entirely at any rate
<iainfarrell> :)
<thorwil> iainfarrell: my thought was that you surely don't want such a close-but-not-exact version out there, so a friendly mail from canonical to him, asking to put that down might be a good idea
<directhex> interesting about the similarities to the Xenu font though. still, i think i'll use ms comic sans as a placeholder rather than pay for a font
<thorwil> comic sans is out, papyrus is all the rage nowadays!!
<directhex> i'm using it ironically, until all the hipsters decide it's cool again
<thorwil> directhex: doesn't using it ironically make you a hipster? :)
<directhex> damn
<directhex> it's that or windings
<Flannel> Smiley-face, Airplane, Arrow, Mailbox, Car.  Flower, Open Mailbox.
<directhex> well, it's more a case of "comic sans, or some kind soul with access to the new logo font ttf gives me a png with the glyphs i need in it"
<knome> i have the xenu font
<knome> the typodermic fonts are affordable when you buy them in big collections.
<knome> you can even negoitate custom licenses.
<kwwii> thorwil: hrm, suckage
<darkmatter> kwwii: I was invited to help with the gnome3 art. proof positive that the design team is on crack ;)
<darkmatter> so after some sleep I need to install the latest dropbox
<kwwii> darkmatter: LOL
<coz_> hey guys..who would be responsivle for the plymouth image in ubuntu?
<coz_> responsible rather
<mrdoob> evening!
<mrdoob> I was wondering if centering the title of the window has been considering now that the close/minimise/maximise buttons are on the left... ?
<thorwil> mrdoob: i'd guess the answer is no, due to that freeing-the-right-side idea
<vish> mrdoob: considered , thought over and decided to not do it ..  but more of a question for sabdfl ;)
<mrdoob> the right side would still look free
<mrdoob> left side is too cluttered now
<mrdoob> (imho)
<vish> i actually really closed the folder while trying to select " File "  :/
<mrdoob> yeah, I was going to say that
<mrdoob> I was on the ipod touch using VNC to connect to a machine
<mrdoob> I was trying to tap on File
<mrdoob> but closed the Window instead
<mrdoob> not a normal scenario, but you know, it can happen
<vish> it happened on several occasions , is a bit frustrating and slowing me down ..
<mrdoob> but that's another discussion anyway, I was more after having the windows a bit more compensated visually
<mrdoob> oh well
<mrdoob> overall it's looking great tho
<vish> mrdoob: btw , the other day someone mentioned this > http://mrdoob.com/projects/harmony/ here ... kinda neat ;)
<mrdoob> oh! :D
<mrdoob> glad you like it :)
<mrdoob> Always wanted to do a drawing app with some special brushes, now want to see how far can javascript go :)
<thorwil> mrdoob: what additional plugins are needed for that page? my firefox fails at plugin finding (or even jsut naming it)
<mrdoob> uhm, that's something I'll have to deal with at some point
<mrdoob> that's the wacom integration
<vish> yeah , weirdly not working now , used to work earlier
<mrdoob> it's a bit crappy how they handle it
<mrdoob> on chrome it doesn't show the error
<mrdoob> and if you have a wacom with the latest drivers it doesn't show the error either
<mrdoob> but by closing the additional plugin needed window it should work, isn't it?
<mrdoob> I think I'll just deactivate that until I found a better way
<thorwil> yes, i can draw. some rather random stuff happening, though
<thorwil> ok, getting a fell for it
<thorwil> mrdoob: do you happen to know Alchemy?
<mrdoob> I've seen some videos yeah
<mrdoob> haven't really used it
<thorwil> mrdoob: this is really neat
<mrdoob> thanks :)
<thorwil> almost had me sketching stuff instead of doing what i intended to :)
<mrdoob> yeah, I think the tool has make humanity waste quite a lot of time :(
<mrdoob> ;)
<mrdoob> some have done really nice things with it tho
<mrdoob> this one was really nice
<mrdoob> http://www.huza.pl/harmod.png
<mrdoob> ok, removed the plugin thing, it shouldn't popup any message now...
<thorwil> there's a mr. doob tag on behance.net?!
<mrdoob> uh?
<mrdoob> don't know
<mrdoob> is there?
<thorwil> http://www.behance.net/Search?category=content&main-search=doob&realm=0
<mrdoob> haha cool :)
<mrdoob> yeah, there are some drawings over flickr too
<mrdoob> that diesel one has nothing to do with harmony tho, it's just a project they commisioned
<mrdoob> well
<mrdoob> now that my question has been answered
<mrdoob> I can leave in peace
<mrdoob> :)
<mrdoob> good night everyone!
<directhex> right. who has access to the new logo font?
<knome> directhex, Iain Farrell (iainfarrell@freenode)
<directhex> knome, thanks.
<knome> np
<nizarus> hello
<nizarus> where i can find the new ubuntu title font ?
<knome> nizarus, it is not published yet, so nowhere.
<nizarus> :/ i whould like to update our loco logo so i need it
<nizarus> and what about sources of images here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2
<knome> you can ask iain farrell (iain.farrell@canonical.com or iainfarrell@freenode) about both
<nizarus> ok thx knome :)
<knome> he should be able to give you a vector for image for your loco logo soonish, though still not the font itself
<nizarus> yes that will be great
<knome> you can also ask him about some sources from the brand2 -page
<knome> which ones would you specifically need?
<nizarus> web themes : ubuntu web site and/or the fridge
<knome> okay
<knome> then you have to ask iain
<knome> i'll head to bed now. good night :)
<nizarus> i would adept them for a presentation
<nizarus> good night and thx for the advice
<darkmatter> fuck it. I'm blaming the weather for my nerves. only logical explaination
<darkmatter> oops. wrong channel ;/
<darkmatter> sorry about that....
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-04-14
<islington> kwwii: whenever you get this: how is the flickr wallpaper selection going?
<vish> dashua: the arrows are now the same color ;)
<vish> weird that the color looks awesome for the actions icons ;p
<directhex> iainfarrell, apparently you're the person to talk to about getting images of words in the new font?
<iainfarrell> hi directhex I am and we're working on the guidelines pack at the moment
<iainfarrell> hoping to get something ready to give out at the end of the week but I'm getting an update on progress today
<directhex> so short version: "ait"?
<directhex> and also "buy a new keyboard with a better w key"
<thorwil> w is overrated, as there's still vv and \/\/
<directhex> i don't have a \/\/ key on my keyboard though
<knome> iainfarrell, i hope that "give out" means we'll get the font :P
<iainfarrell> knome: I don't have the font yet :)
<iainfarrell> so I can't give it to you yet :)
<iainfarrell> but when it's finished we'll share it
<knome> lol
<directhex> just use ms comic sans as a placeholder. or xenu. y'know, whatever
<knome> any idea when that would be? :P
<knome> directhex, won't use comic sans as placeholder for distro art
<thorwil> distro art is serious business for knome!
<knome> nah
<knome> i couldn't care less
<knome> ;)
<directhex> knome, comic sans is used by millions of people, clearly they know what they're doing
<knome> yes, and 5 billions of banana flys eat shit, so they must be right. so go eat shit. :P
<directhex> how about we compromise and i eat a banana?
<knome> no. :P
<knome> well you get the point how i feel about comic sans..
<directhex> so you're saying you don't want http://www.bustedtees.com/helvetica for your birthday?
<knome> NO.
<knome> i mean, YES.
<knome> :P
<dashua> vish, Yeah. Looks awesome.  I saw that a few days ago from elementaryicons trunk.
<vish> dashua: ... added a but of purple for the folders too :) , the desktop icon seemed too lonely being the lone purple there ;p
<vish> err. bit*
<dashua> Looks great.  I think this may have officially replaced Breathe as my favorite set now. :)
<kwwii> vish: hey, I missed the krb icons, adding them now
<kwwii> dashua: working on some final tweaks to the themes as well
<vish> kwwii: just a sec , fixing another bug
<dashua> kwwii, Awesome.  One minor thing is the non-panel icons are still present in the current ubuntu-mono set.  So Humanity is not get picked up.
<dashua> audio icons*
<dashua> Not sure if that was fixed already.
<vish> kwwii: dashua: ah , the fix for that can be just using the dark icons[from the light theme] in the ubuntu-mono-dark
<vish> err , the dark/light is becoming too confusing :s
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/52134/selection_004_597TUQ.png
<dashua> kwwii, That is the intended look, right?
<dashua> vish, Yeah, that too.
<vish> bug #541882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541882 in ubuntu-mono "Ambiance panel-style volume icons look ghostly elsewhere" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541882
<dashua> I wasn't sure what the intended look was or if mono was just for panel icons.
<kwwii> dashua: hrm, I think it should be fixed
<kwwii> dashua: yes, that is the correct look
<dashua> Kk
<kwwii> dashua: the panel icons should only be used in the panel
<dashua> Ok, then there are still four or so non-panel audio icons lingering in mono.
<dashua> vish, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/52136/burning_cd_005_oDlcx4.png
<dashua> Old orange?
<vish> dashua: hmm , that icon is from gnome or hi-color... not from humanity
<kwwii> dashua: unfortunately that means they are using the same names as the panel then
<dashua> kwwii, https://launchpad.net/~dashua/+archive/ppa/+files/ubuntu-mono_0.0.16ubuntu3_all.deb
<dashua> Here's the fixed version.
<kwwii> dashua: what did you change?
<dashua> Removed the non-panel audio icons.
<kwwii> dashua: I already removed them :-)
<kwwii> dashua: they were removed quite some time ago
<kwwii> there are no more audio link afaict
<dashua> .16 are still there
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/52137/selection_006_F6vDJi.png
<kwwii> where are you looking to see this? in bzr they were removed a long time ago
<dashua> I'm using the latest package in Lucid.
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/52138/james_james_laptop____desktop_007_xA0Bgj.png
<dashua> audio-volume-high.svg etc are picking that up
<kwwii> hrm, it seems they pointed the sound preferences at the -panel icons then
<dashua> They picking up the non-panel icons.
<kwwii> dashua: but there are no non -panel icons in the theme
<kwwii> maybe they are left over from an older version or such
<dashua> I just pulled from bzr and it seems they are still there
<dashua> Maybe leftovers
<kwwii> do a fresh branch and check
<kwwii> I promise they are gone
<dashua> Ok, maybe I am losing it here =/
<dashua> Still there.
<vish> kwwii: oh , they are there in the 24px folder :(
<dashua> audio-volume-high/low/muted
<dashua> ubuntu-mono/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/24
<kwwii> vish, dashua: right, got it now
<dashua> ubuntu-mono/ubuntu-mono-light/status/24
<kwwii> ok, fixed it is
<dashua> :)
<kwwii> so, audio icons remvoed, ibus icons added and krb symlink added
<kwwii> I'll wait to upload them for a while
<dashua> Awesome.
<kwwii> vish, dashua: interested in doing this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/563043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563043 in audacious "audacious2.png alpha blending is wrong" [Undecided,New]
 * vish looks
 * darkmatter snuggles the gnome3 dropbox folder
<vish> darkmatter: hmm , what is the link?
<darkmatter> vish: link? what link? :P I'm just looking over the resources I've been invited to share in :D *torments vish*
<vish> darkmatter: bah nvm, already my brain is mind-**cked enough ;p
<darkmatter> hehe
<darkmatter> vish: it's just proposed wallpapers, screensaver stuff, mockups, whiteboards. little bits of everything.
<darkmatter> the nautilus proposals are nice
<vish> darkmatter: anything that changes the current nautilus is bound to be nice ;p
<darkmatter> vish: the proposals are kind of an evolution of garrets simplified nautilus, but more 7-ish than macish. toolbar is navigation, breadcrumbs, search filter. nothing really innovative as far as the mockups go, but clean... oh so clean
<darkmatter> man. I wish the dropbox tray icons weren't hardcoded. such a fugly addition to the panel :(
<vish> darkmatter: there is a ticket[or whatever they call it] for that in dropbox..
<darkmatter> vish: I know. lets see if the turds will fix it :P
<DanRabbit> darkmatter: john lea was supposed to send me Nautilus stuff and it never happened :(
 * DanRabbit needs to email him...
<darkmatter> DanRabbit: :/
<DanRabbit> also, FWIW, I Bootcamp'd Win7 just to see, and it was an epic letdown
<DanRabbit> crashed the first time it started up
<darkmatter> vish: all in all 3 should be fun to work on.
<darkmatter> DanRabbit: bleh. that is epic
<DanRabbit> yea, I cried a little inside to think that some people are praising 7 as beating out OS X and Linux
<vish> DanRabbit: i'v been using Win7 since its release candidate , not that bad though
<DanRabbit> I dunno, I had a really bad experience last night
<DanRabbit> I also made the mistake of thinking a 15GB partition would be big enough to do some testing
 * DanRabbit didn't know that 7 takes up about 12GB by itself
<kwwii> heya
<DanRabbit> kwwii: hi :)
<kwwii> hi DanRabbit
<darkmatter> vish: I think first on my hitlist (aside from crisping up some of the theme ideas) will be to do a mockup of an overlay variant (as an alternate use mode) incorporating some of the humanizing crap I've talked about
<snubby> rather silent eh
<darkmatter> vish: * Remove split pane * Remove up, home and computer buttons * Remove view combo box and zoom buttons <-- short term changes needed :D
<vish> darkmatter: better , * Remove Nautilus *
<darkmatter> lol
<islington> kwii: woot new wallpaper package eh?
<darkmatter> holy crap, lightworks is going open source :D
<darkmatter> professional grade video editing comes home
<kwwii> islington: yepp
<kwwii> islington, everyone: with that update lucid is done
<kwwii> except for major bug fixes
<kwwii> dashua: holy crap indeed...that is amazing
<kwwii> erm, I meant darkmatter but he is not here anymore
<kwwii> oh well
<kwwii> time to enjoy the evening
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-04-15
<Spreadsheet_> Does Ubuntu artwork do the wallpapers for Ubuntu?
<Spreadsheet_> How difficult would it be to get a picture into the official wallpapers?
<troy_s> Spreadsheet_: Not terribly hard if you want to submit to the contest at Flickr.
<islington> haha lowry park zoo has a meercat place
<hunkey> $TRAY
<hunkey> Whoops sry.
<troy_s> kwwii: Your Warty-Final is labeled as a PNG in the Lucid package when it appears to be a JPG.
<troy_s> kwwii: Causes the default image viewer to poop out etc.
<vish> "<kwwii> islington, everyone: with that update lucid is done"  ...! woot! yay
<islington> kwwii: what is a good date to publish community wallpapers for lucid? on 29th?
<islington> kwwii: I mean unofficial wallpapers on devart and suchlike
<kwwii> islington: feel free to publish them now ;-)
<kwwii> islington: I am working on a package with the community pics from the wallpaper contest from karmic
<kwwii> if I could only figure out how to get rid of the +junk in an lp name
<directhex> kwwii, iirc that's based on the "maturity" setting on the bzr branch
<kwwii> directhex: thnx, I will look into that
<thorwil> i thought the +junk appears on all personal branches, i.e. ones where no group has access / that are not associated with a project
<vish> Rubbish!  >  "Don’t leave these choices to people with no design experience!"
<vish> http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=355  commenter Ruby^
<vish> he is asking for "the name and version of the OS somewhere on the screen" which seems ridiculous .
<dashua> vish, I saw that.  I guess that was cool ~Windows 95 or so.
<vish> dashua: nah , it was weird when he talks about people with design experience and he mentions a crazy idea[or whatever you can call it] ;p
<directhex> maybe he has years of design experience, writing conky scripts which display "top" output in a serif font
<kwwii> dashua: hey, when you edit anything from bzr, be sure to pull a fresh branch before you do
<dashua> kwwii, Ah ok.  I thought I did.
<thorwil> vish: maybe ruby is a mechanical engineer
<vish> thorwil: i think people dont like it when we mention our blog links [the reply on gnome-shell]
<vish> anyways.. nite ;)
<thorwil> vish: huh? havn't seen anything pointing that way (yet?). nite
<thorwil> troy_s: i find myself in full agreement with your assessment of the wallpapers. the quality gap is gigantic
<troy_s> thorwil: That's positive I suppose.
<troy_s> thorwil: I worry more about the guiding hand of those that selected the completely rubbish photos.
<troy_s> thorwil: As I did last year.
<troy_s> thorwil: It _speaks_.
<troy_s> thorwil: Sadly, no one gives a sh*t.
<thorwil> troy_s: fun fact: you could run this think in the exact same way and simply not call it a competition. and suddenly it wouldn't be one
<troy_s> thorwil: Of course, with all of the flagwaving cheerleading noisy tripe rubbish of OMFGUbuntu individuals, the real issues seem to get buried under a mass of fanboism and vacuous highschool mentality.
<troy_s> thorwil: Agree. There are at least enough people in the community now that have demonstrated a clear ability to take photography... I could pull their names from Flickr.
<thorwil> troy_s: what, do we need a linux for grown up snow? ;)
<thorwil> "ups now", even
<troy_s> thorwil: Pick 10 people, get one photo from each. Let them offer up two or three. Work _with_ them, not spin the random wheel of junk. It's really amateur.
<troy_s> thorwil: Sadly, I think we all need to grow the fsck up.
<troy_s> thorwil: It's just unfortunate tripe rubbish peddled by flag waving cheerleaders.
<troy_s> thorwil: The flower shots I cited and the three ridiculously OpenSUSE quality blurry messes are just pure absolute unadulterated garbage.
<troy_s> thorwil: Beyond amateur. Beyond hobby. Beyond redemption.
<troy_s> thorwil: Seriously - time me on this... here I go!
 * thorwil looks at time stamp
<vish> thorwil: nah , looks like people expect an explanation why the link is being given , rather than just mentioning "have a look here>"
 * vish ->  ZZzzzz.... for real :)
<thorwil> vish: ah yes. i'm lazy in writing sometimes
<troy_s> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5351/testozi.jpg
<troy_s> thorwil: Phew.
<thorwil> 4 minutes
<troy_s> thorwil: And _THAT_ is the feeling of quality that it instills. When you can deliver that absolute crap in that time with no degree of craftsmanship communicated, it speaks loudly to all of the distribution and the deeper level of caring about art and design at the core.
<troy_s> http://bagnewsnotes.typepad.com/bagnews/2008/06/the-clinch.html
<thorwil> troy_s: nah, that one is clearly worse
<troy_s> thorwil: Of the 15, there are at least 10 that are total tripe.
<troy_s> thorwil: I am blown away that the pocket camera flower shots make it up to the 'decision' when you have maybe 50 extremely solid photos in that slew of Flickr slush.
<troy_s> thorwil: It is nothing more than aesthetically bankrupt individuals making a call on those. No other way of looking at it. There simply is zero merit to them.
<troy_s> thorwil: And that doesn't even begin to deal with the higher level thinking / design presence issue.
<thorwil> troy_s: today i saw sabdfl arguing with "taste" about an interaction design issue. maybe i will recollect my small pile of hope tomorrow
<troy_s> thorwil: In what context?>
<thorwil> troy_s: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg01267.html
<troy_s> thorwil: I've noticed an interesting bit of lazyness that comes out of having a set of ui bits available in a library.
<troy_s> thorwil: It leads to "We need to show progress. Progressbar it is!"
<thorwil> troy_s: and then, on the same topic, in contrast: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg01275.html
<troy_s> thorwil: Oh god. The classic "Oh Windows / Apple is doing it... maybe we should look at it."
<troy_s> thorwil: Ugh. Infuriating.
<troy_s> thorwil: I wouldn't want Libre culture to ever lose Ubuntu, but I am certainly hoping more higher level players enter the sphere.
<thorwil> troy_s: yeah, i think that we would not have window shadows / and compositing if it wasn't for apple. without that example, anyone proposing that would have been called nuts or just not listened to
<troy_s> thorwil: I can't see how that list gets anything done or anything good comes of it.
<troy_s> thorwil: I guess that is a design problem for design within the culture.
<troy_s> thorwil: Agree 100%.
<thorwil> troy_s: well, there you might in agreement with Mark, actually
<troy_s> thorwil: Christ, I remember suggesting transitions like four years ago and did the whole blueprint bullcrap etc. No one gave a crap until the iPhone put them on the map.
<troy_s> thorwil: Just ridiculous.
<troy_s> thorwil: It isn't easy... people easily get sucked into the 'this is my head' and start noise dumping.
<troy_s> thorwil: But alas, as it stands, it is really 'this is my head and I am footing the bill' - which while totally acceptable and justified, is practically no different.
<troy_s> thorwil: I found it humourous that Mark sort of dissed the Metro UI for possibly 'going too far' with the design savvy look.
<troy_s> thorwil: It is clear he doesn't like it, but really, he is living in a cave if he doesn't think that in fact that style of contemporary interface design isn't going to get pushed further and further.
<troy_s> thorwil: There is only noise because there isn't a target. It is just vacuous words like "What is best?" "What is pretty?" "What will rock?"
<thorwil> troy_s: that wasn't my impression. mine was rather: ooh, that looks great but is so different to wjhat i'm used to, so i'm also a little scared -> maybe they went a bit too far?
<troy_s> thorwil: Engaging the emotions of individuals. Gosh... the iPad is a potpourri of experimentation on that front.
<thorwil> what is this doing in the pool: http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewkneebone/4417055810/sizes/l/in/pool-556923@N24/
<troy_s> thorwil: Is there a huge difference between that and some of the others though?
 * thorwil adds to his collection of hi-res portrait/anatomy references
<thorwil> troy_s: it's just so amazingly unsuitable, but someone put much more work into this one than most shots in the pool
<thorwil> skin texture makes me happy, airbrush makes me sad
<troy_s> thorwil: Of course, there are some solid pieces of effort there but why the hell bother when three of the pieces are blurry messes or pocket camera flowers?
<troy_s> thorwil: A better method might be to do a roll call with example works on your blog or whatever. Then of that, select 10 folks and have them create original work.
<thorwil> troy_s: yes, but don't tell me (only)
<troy_s> thorwil: I don't know. It's worth a try. Anything is better than reinforcing the idea of contests and speculative crap.
<troy_s> thorwil: Has the #u-a mailing list quieted or is it filled with the older noise and voices?
<thorwil> troy_s: it's rather quiet
<thorwil> troy_s: recently something amazing happened. the topic of top-posting came up again, as someone infered that would be prefered as several posters before did it. i mailed to say not so, pointed to the ubuntu netiquette and warned that i would create a voodoo doll and put needles into funny places of everyone who would dare to "discuss" that topic
<thorwil> arg
<troy_s> Balls.
<thorwil> troy_s: what's the last you got?
<troy_s> thorwil: Quiet lately.
<thorwil> troy_s: recently something amazing happened. the topic of top-posting came up again, as someone infered that would be prefered as several posters before did it. i mailed to say not so, pointed to the ubuntu netiquette and warned that i would create a voodoo doll and put needles into funny places of everyone who would dare to "discuss" that topic
<troy_s> thorwil: Pidgin threw a fit when I close down a multi tabbed window.
<thorwil> troy_s: i think that's the first time on any mailing list i followed that that discussion sopped before it started
<troy_s> thorwil: Well at least y'all is discussing top posting again. Way better than that art / design rubbish. lol.
<thorwil> troy_s: so i will have to try silly threads again, if there will be a similar opportunity
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> See... pixelflake is someone I'd say 'Would you create a wallpaper?"
<troy_s> thorwil: It's nice when people drop contact sheets of their experiments into the group too. Nothing like 60000 mushrooms.
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> thorwil: Did you participate this year?
<thorwil> heh
<troy_s> thorwil: Robbie has some interesting stuff up too.
<troy_s> thorwil: Although I believe the centrepunched flower is his.
<troy_s> thorwil: Sad really, as he has some very good work in there.
<thorwil> troy_s: nope. no wallpaper thingy, no countdown banner
<troy_s> thorwil: I found it!!! This needs to be the default wallpaper for Lucid. http://www.flickr.com/photos/cleide_isabel/4429964373/in/pool-ubuntu-artwork
<thorwil> oh yeah
<troy_s> Bikerblue has some definite chops. Some wow stuff in their stream - http://www.flickr.com/photos/27297126@N04/
<troy_s> _REALLY_ lovely stuff there.
<troy_s> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27297126@N04/4196591162/
<knome> ...eww
<troy_s> Not even in the same league as some of the other dribble.
<troy_s> knome: Eww?
<troy_s> knome: Please.
<knome> that was yuck
<knome> not even a cute girl
<troy_s> knome: if you are calling that yuck, you really need to give your head a shake.
<knome> the first one was nice
<troy_s> knome: Sorry. But it is a batch of extremely well crafted stuff.
<knome> that's another thing.
<knome> the theme just definitely kills my want to say it's nice.
<troy_s> knome: Set aside the 'theme'.
<troy_s> knome: Whatever 'theme' means.
<knome> still not the most fabulous photo i've seen :)
<thorwil> wicked: http://www.flickr.com/photos/27297126@N04/3796823634/sizes/o/
<troy_s> lol
<knome> hah.
<knome> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27297126@N04/2785811912/sizes/l/in/set-72157607256318466/
<troy_s> I wonder if this one is a zoom blur or a post blur.
<troy_s> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27297126@N04/3483241621/
<troy_s> Zoom blurs are deadly tricky to pulll off.
<thorwil> good night!
<troy_s> Night thor
<knome> haha
<knome> ;)
<knome> he's always so quick
<LLStarks> kwwii, are you around?
<LLStarks> you might want to read this about the latest ambiance update
<LLStarks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455112
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-04-16
<thorwil> kwwii: you're at home? hope you were not supposed to fly soon
<kwwii> thorwil: I fly out on sunday
<kwwii> I have been home for like 3 weeks in a row
<Cimi> kwwii, :P
<kwwii> Cimi: hey, I caught up with people in the office, it seems that we are now doing a sprint the week before UDS
<kwwii> Cimi: so I don't think we can work out anything before UDS
<Cimi> and then?
<thorwil> what are you two planning?
<kwwii> Cimi: until when are you free?
<Cimi> uds :D
<kwwii> thorwil: secret plans ;-)
<Cimi> till half may
<kwwii> hrm, let me see about uds then
<Cimi> then I am busy till october I guess
<Cimi> I must study
<kwwii> right
<kwwii> I will keep pushing buttons and see what I can come up with
<Cimi> kwwii, is it normal so much wait before knowing about a sponsorship?
<Cimi> I submit the request more then a month ago
<thorwil> so it seems the wiki surge protection issue is still lingering
<vish> dashua: close prelight   >      <image filename="close.png" x="0" y="1" width="object_width" height="object_height"  colorize="#E88148" alpha=".7"/>   looks weird :s
<kwwii> so with the link color change people hate the way evolution looks
<kwwii> vish, dashua: any idea how to fix that?
<dashua> kwwii, The orange?
<kwwii> dashua: yepp
<kwwii> just for evolution we could set it back to blue
<dashua> What do they want, blue?
<kwwii> yepp
<dashua> Hrm ok
<dashua> Let me try some things.
<kwwii> cool, thanks
<kwwii> hey, did you get an invitation for UDS?
<dashua> Yes :)
<kwwii> excellent
<dashua> Thx
<kwwii> vish: get yours yet?
<dashua> kwwii, That gconf error seemed to have never made it in packaging branch, but was in the light-themes one.
<dashua> Not sure what happened.
<kwwii> dashua: yeah, me either
<dashua> Or fix I should say
<kwwii> both the ubuntu-art-pkg and my private repo should be up to date know I think
<vish> kwwii: the orange we can add the EMFolder and set it different
<vish> kwwii: havent received the printed one yet :(
<vish> dashua: you got the printed one?
<kwwii> vish: ahhh, you need a printed invitation
<dashua> Ok cool, I was checking trough the revisions and the fix never seemed to have hit the packaging branch.
<dashua> vish, No. Nothing printed.
<kwwii> vish: jcastro just told me that he is taking care of your stuff and will ping you on irc when it is done
<vish> kwwii: awesome , thanks :)
<kwwii> dashua: let me check
<kwwii> dashua: bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/+junk/light-themes/revision/25 shows it was fixed
<kwwii> erase and local copies and start from there
<dashua> Oh it's fixed now
<vish> kwwii: the close hover prelight seems weird :(
<dashua> I meant earlier, not sire what happened.
<dashua> sure*
<dashua> vish, How about an icon, you think?
<vish> kwwii: also , reminder for Bug 549268 , the wallpaper
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549268 in light-themes "Light-themes should suggest matching background" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549268
<vish> darkmatter: icon would be better
<kwwii> vish: hrm, not sure if we want to change people's bg when they select our theme or not
<darkmatter> vish: quit tab-failing my nick you! :p
<dashua> vish, Can you come up with something to test?
<vish> kwwii: eitherway , works for me , I just need to remove it from review queue ;p
<kwwii> vish: erm, can you point me at it?
<kwwii> vish: I did not realize there was a request :p
<vish> kwwii: the bug^ had the patch , and it got added to reviewers queue
<vish> darkmatter:
<vish> ;p
<dashua> kwwii, Think I have the link fixed.
 * darkmatter slaps vish with a 60lb cod
<vish> dashua: i dont have the source , , would be easier if i had that ,
<vish> kwwii do you have the icon
<vish> ?
<kwwii> which icon?
<vish> the red close  , the prelight looks pretty fugly :s
<kwwii> vish: ahhh, that is not a seperate icon
<kwwii> vish: that is done by metacity itself
<vish> kwwii: right now it is using the   colorize="#E88148" and it flows out of the button
<dashua> Evolution link will be blue, visted orange, and everything else will be the same gnome-appearance-properties, ff, liferea, etc
<kwwii> vish: right
<vish> kwwii: it was added recently , didnt happen before last update , which looked better , maybe we can use a brighter icon instead of using colorize
<kwwii> dashua: cool, thanks!
<dashua> Np
<kwwii> vish: we worked on lots of ideas for the button states, and nothing solid is done yet
<kwwii> vish: because we did not have a final set of images we did the best we could :-)
<darkmatter> me replaces all vishs fonts with renamed copies of comic sans ms
<kwwii> vish: I can send you the svg if you want to work on some ideas
<vish> kwwii: pls do, that doesnt look nice currently
<kwwii> vish: but I would prefer if you discussed any suggestions with me so that I can get feedback from the rest of the design team
<vish> sure :)
<kwwii> vish: before putting it into the public space and giving people the impression they can vote on it or such :p
<kwwii> only people who have signed the NDA should receive this file, as well
<vish> ha no voting , but not really pretty with the glow flowing out of the icon ;)
<dashua> kwwii, Test out rev. 27.  Looks good here.
<kwwii> dashua: will do...gotta run to the store first though, will check it out asap
<dashua> K np
<kwwii> argh, you also changed the metacity
<kwwii> :p
<dashua> Took that glow out until vish comes up with something.
<dashua> Unless you liked it =/
<dashua> kwwii, Those Dust changes never made it in either.
<dashua> The branch you approved a week ago.  Maybe lost in the mix.
<kwwii> dashua: is that in main or universe?
<dashua> kwwii, Main
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-04-17
<darkmatter> vish: windows.next (aka 8) _may_ be going metro. I wonder if it'll come packaged with a free unisex handbag? :O
<twisted_steel> are there any set of specs for tray icons to look like they fit in with ubuntu-mono-dark and ubuntu-mono-light?
<kwwii> twisted_steel: there are but they are not public yet...they will be coming with the visual identity refresh info
<twisted_steel> kwwii: ah, ok ... I can wait
<kwwii> twisted_steel: but if you look closely at the icons you can figure it out yourself
<kwwii> it is quite simple
<twisted_steel> any place I will expect to find them when they come out?
<kwwii> they will be on the wiki for sure
<twisted_steel> cool, thanks
<kwwii> np
<vish> darkmatter: maybe I'll switch to Win8 then ;p
<vish> for the metro , well.. the handbag maybe just a bonus ;p
<darkmatter> :P
<thorwil> http://www.idsgn.org/posts/cs5-an-evolution-of-the-designers-toolbox/
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-04-18
<vish> dashua: kwwii hi , does this bug have any chance >  Bug #487208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487208 in null "Make tooltips consistent with Ubuntu's look and feel" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487208
<vish> or is that fixed..
<dashua> vish, Ambiance/Radiance are using the new tooltips.
<vish> dashua: the white on black tooltips?
<dashua> I think the color will be final
<dashua> To match notify-osd
<dashua> vish, Yeah
<dashua> It's the new tooltip style
<vish> dashua: ah righto , so if kwwii just comments on the bug and mark the bug fixed it would be great ;)
<dashua> Yep :)
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> When is the deadline for submitting artwork?
<domjohnson> And what dimensions should a wallpaper be?
<thorwil> domjohnson: final release is scheduled for the 29th, so we're past all deadlines you might care for
<domjohnson> ah...so there's no chance of submitting any artwork now, right?
<thorwil> domjohnson: only for the release after Lucid. if you add to http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-artwork, it will most likely be considered in the next round
<thorwil> domjohnson: regarding size: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Backgrounds
<domjohnson> Ok :)
<domjohnson> THanks :)
<thorwil> domjohnson: afaik flickr limits the size of images for free accounts quite drastically, but you can simply keep a large version ready in case your work gets selected
<domjohnson> ok
<thorwil> domjohnson: seen this? http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=355
<troy_s> thorwil: Greets.
<thorwil> hi troy_s
<thorwil> troy_s: today i realized that i want to have a combination of dropbox, etherpad and a wiki and a blog. this doesn't make me happy at all
<troy_s> thorwil: Erm... may I ask why DropBox?
<domjohnson> troy_s - perhaps because Ubuntu One doesn't work with Windoze...
<thorwil> troy_s: that aspect is actually at the edge of the need-for-myself and want-for-collaboration
<troy_s> thorwil: I hate to say it, but s3.
<troy_s> thorwil: With s3 fuse
<troy_s> thorwil: Or use s3fox etc.
<thorwil> hmm
<thorwil> anyway, enough for the day, good night! :)
<domjohnson> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27860591@N06/4531746215/   << my first, regurtiated, go :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-04-11
<Ronnie> the dutch loco team is designing a new ubunto-team logo. Are those logos within the logo-guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL#Ronnie  ??
<doctormo> Ronnie: They look nice, and within all guidelines I know if.
<doctormo> of*
<pentesilea> I'd like to do some artwork (wallpapers or icons) for ubuntu. Who knows, who i could contact?
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork  pentesilea
<leoquant> watch the "new" guidelines: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<pentesilea> Leoquant: thanks!
<leoquant> ok ツ
<pentesilea> leoquant: Did you already work for a design?
<coz_>  good day al;l
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-04-12
<coz_>  hey
<pentesilea_> Does somebody know where i can get a description about how to create an own iconset?
<Ronnie> pentesilea_: http://design.canonical.com/brand/8.%20Pictograms.pdf
<Ronnie> and more information can be found here: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<Ronnie> chaotic, iainfarrell, ivanka: i have some questions about the guidelines. Our loco team is creating a new logo, i've made some mockups here: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL#Ronnie . It contains a modification of the COF, while its against the brand guidelines, do we get into trouble if we use such icons ?
<iainfarrell> hey Ronnie
<iainfarrell> let me have a look
<iainfarrell> the guidelines we produced were more for people using the CoF referring to us
<iainfarrell> so if someone in the press was talking about Ubuntu
<iainfarrell> then we don't want them using the logo incorrectly
<iainfarrell> your loco team should be allowed to play with it
<iainfarrell> for your own identifying graphic
<pentesilea_> Ronny: thanks! But there I  ould not find anything about the names and directories of the icons.
<Ronnie> iainfarrell: thx!. Are there any limitations to the extend we can play with it, for example colou use restricted to one color (and white) ?
<iainfarrell> let me go talk to Marcus, our brand guardian
<iainfarrell> 2 secs
<pentesilea_> Ronnie: I will have a look on this documents.
<iainfarrell> hey Ronnie
<iainfarrell> so I chatted to Marcus
<iainfarrell> and one thing we were thinking about your graphics you've made
<iainfarrell> is that there's a lot going on in a very small area
<iainfarrell> it's quite hard to see the country in there
<iainfarrell> I was thinking maybe using some detail from a flag
<iainfarrell> might be a nice way to go
<iainfarrell> because it would scale a bit better than the outline of a country
<iainfarrell> and it's more in keeping with the graphic style we use in pictograms we commission
<Ronnie> our flag does not have much details http://www.engelsehoeve.nl/images/NL-Flag.gif and the colors really do not match, orange with the flag is horrable
<Ronnie> if i leave the colors out, there isnt much left
<iainfarrell> Ronnie: see what you mean
<iainfarrell> well to look at it another way, what is there that says "netherlands" ? :)
<Ronnie> iainfarrell: thats very hard. there are typically dutch things, but there all from the year 1900 (mills, wooden shoes). We have tulips, but thats not dutch specific. and we have a lot of water
<Ronnie> we have a lion (the shape of out country)
<iainfarrell> mills and shoes seem like a good place to start if they resonate
<iainfarrell> because they are quite distinct
<iainfarrell> I think the Mill would be nice
<iainfarrell> very obvious shape
<iainfarrell> distinct arms
<iainfarrell> and would still be easy to make out when small
<Ronnie> hmm, ill have a look
<dashua> chaotic, What is the expected design of the memenu entry box?  Is this proper -> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-kHITyalj.png
<chaotic> dashua: hi, I'll need to check. It's been a while since I looked at the Me Menu designs
<chaotic> dashua: although I think originally we used a light background to make it feel more like a field
<dashua> chaotic, Ok thanks, there are a few usability bugs reported on it and was trying to get it fixed.
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-04-13
<vish> thorwil: hey, could you extend my membership on » https://launchpad.net/~art-design-website
<vish> or doctormo ^ if he is awake(at 5:30am ;) )
<thorwil> vish: expires in a year, now
<vish> cool! thx
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-04-15
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> im looking for the way to modify the prelight of the play/stop button of sound-indicator
<coz_> hey all
<vish> haha! http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/15/screw-you-pay-me/
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-04-17
<coz_> good day all
<darkmatter> lol@epic narcissism
<darkmatter> afternoon coz_ o/
<coz_> darkmatter,  hey guy
<coz_> sorry was off  eating and talking
<alec__> hello
<Islington> anyone on here do plasma themeing?
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-04-10
<parto> hello everyone
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-04-11
<parto_> Hello
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-04-14
<matttbe> Hello,
<matttbe> I've a bug only with the Ambiance theme and DbusGtkMenu menus from other applications than Unity panel and I just want to know how can I help you to fix this bug :)
<matttbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/968133
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968133 in light-themes "Menus built with dbusmenu-gtk on Cairo-Dock are unreadable only with Ambiance GTK theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matttbe> This is how it looks like: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/100414459/Bug_menu_sound-controller.png
<matttbe> I can fix the bug by adding '.menu,' just before "Genericmenuitem .menu,
<matttbe> DbusmenuGtkMenu .menu," on gtk-widgets.css:1045 but of course, there are other problems
<matttbe> sorry...
<matttbe> I said "I can fix the bug by adding '.menu,' just before "Genericmenuitem .menu,
<matttbe> DbusmenuGtkMenu .menu," on gtk-widgets.css:1045 but of course, there are other problems"
<Atlantic777> Ubuntu Serbia with few other Serbian Linux communities is working on a free e-magazine but we've got some design problems. Is there any community which is orriented towards open source and maybe will want to help us?
<matttbe> about my bug, it seems submenu are differents: http://uppix.net/7/4/4/5faa54d41169abdaddfec60169a73.png
<matttbe> but it's a bit strange because the menu is normal and the text is made for a dark menu...
<matttbe> It seems for the menu it doesn't use: Genericmenuitem .menu, DbusmenuGtkMenu .menu, .menubar .menu, .primary-toolbar .menu
<matttbe> But for the menu item, it uses the configuration set in: Genericmenuitem .menuitem, DbusmenuGtkMenu .menuitem, .menubar .menuitem, .primary-toolbar .menuitem
<matttbe> but I see that Unity has its own .css file. Is maybe Cairo-Dock needs that too?
<matttbe> Another thing: on the gtk-widgets.css file of the Radiance theme, I think there is a mistake at the line 1282: there is a dot at the end of the line instead of a comma.
<matttbe>         Genericmenuitem .menuitem .accelerator:hover,
<matttbe> =>  DbusmenuGtkMenu .menuitem .accelerator:hover.
<matttbe>         .menubar .menuitem .accelerator:hover,
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-04-08
<Adrint> Hello, everyone. Newbie here.
<Adrint> Is anyone currently on?
<pleia2> Adrint: this channel is pretty quiet, might have more luck on the mailing list :)
<Adrint> I don't know. The mailing list sounds scary D:
<Adrint> I'm essentially looking for a place where I can get together with others in the Ubuntu community and toss around ideas :>
<pleia2> Adrint: about what specifically?
<pleia2> (just trying to figure out where I can point you :))
<Adrint> I was sort of wondering exactly how one would go about getting involved with design. Wether it be wallpapers, promotional banners and whatnot.
<pleia2> ah, so the artwork team doesn't do a whole lot these days, but they're generally told when there are wallpaper contests each cycle (notification sent out on the mailing list when that starts)
<pleia2> and whenever teams need artwork done, they can come to the mailing list to ask artwork folks to design logos and stuff
<Adrint> Yeah. I was aware of the wallpaper contest. (I even submitted one myself once.) I wondered if there was much else to dive into.
<pleia2> most recently was the call for submissions for the updater: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2013-January/013634.html
<pleia2> unfortunately not really much
<pleia2> but the mailing list is really the best place to sign up, since that's where most discussion happens and calls for help/participation
<Adrint> Yeah, I subscribed a few moments ago. I thought I'd check out the irc channel to see what might be going on :P
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> there was talk on the list a couple months about more people coming here, but it kinda died off
<Adrint> I see.
<Adrint> I find it a little bit amusing, we have all of these people working on new icons for Nautilus, the software centre and the software updater.
<Adrint> But when it comes to the default wallpaper, they flip the old one upside down?
<Adrint> I never really understood it.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know :) Canonical is funny
<Adrint> Yeah :P
<Adrint> I love Ubuntu. I use it as my main OS. But I'm scared of scaring people away with the next release partly because of the wallpaper which in my opinion, dosen't fit too well.
<pleia2> I dunno, I think a lot of people change the default anyway
<Adrint> Yeah, that's a given.
<Adrint> But Imagine being entirely new to ubuntu and you turn the machine on for the first time.
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> it doesn't bother me, but I'm not actually an art person :)
<Adrint> I'm sort of a noob.
<Adrint> I have some experience playing around a little in Gimp.
<Adrint> Not much else.
<Adrint> So what do you think about the way they're taking Unity?
<pleia2> I use it on one of my laptops, it's fine for basic work for me, and I love the keybindings
<pleia2> but I'm a Xubuntu user most of the time ;)
<Adrint> I see.
<Adrint> I primarily use unity aside from on my netbook where I use Lubuntu
<Adrint> I notice that a lot of the wallpapers that won in the contest had more of a nature-like theme with the occasional mascot.
<pleia2> yeah, I think people like flowers
<Adrint> Perhaps mine was trying too hard to be the default? :P http://www.flickr.com/photos/88058558@N07/8173666046/
<pleia2> hah, perhaps :)
<Adrint> Maybe next time I'l do the same old frost and flowers things that we see every release.
<pleia2> time for me to head off for the evening, good luck
<Adrint> Good night.
<Adrint> And good luck to you too.
<pleia2> thanks
<Adrint> np
#ubuntu-artwork 2016-04-12
<Emersont1> Hi
